# Lower front arms



## NSKYLINER34GTR (Aug 30, 2019)

Hey everyone, 

Im looking for right and left lower front arms with bushes for my R34 GTR.

I have been pulled up on them on my MOT as both of mine are cracked.

Also if anyone has OEM GTR steering wheel for sale I may be interested in this too

Any help would be great.
Thanks


----------



## NSKYLINER34GTR (Aug 30, 2019)

Bump


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Contact the GTR shop...


----------



## NSKYLINER34GTR (Aug 30, 2019)

The GTR shop?


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

NSKYLINER34GTR said:


> *The GTR shop?*


This Guy :- 

https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/members/2003-davew.html

Who Owns/Runs this :- 

Welcome - TheGTRShop.com

HTH!


----------

